# HD Channel Mapdown



## dad2trips (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, probably stupid question, but what does HD Channel Mapdown mean? I have read through Ron's thread on Software History and see this as well as some discussion, but what is it? Also, any additional source for release notes of 4.01?

Thanks, 
Tim


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The release notes are what we got ... some of the details are discussed in the thread as to what does what and how.

The mapdowns are simply putting high numbered HD channels, such as the ones in the 9400s, on lower channel numbers where people tuning to SDs will find the better resolution HD channels. With mapdown when you type channel 140 for ESPN you get the better resolution ESPN HD. There are also mapdowns for the HD locals (where available) and SD locals (also where available). It makes it easy to find your local TV channels when they are on the same number that they advertise on their feeds and in local listings.


----------



## dad2trips (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply James


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

James,
On a similar note, how do I block the higher channel HD channels from showing in my Guide when I view only HD channels? I tried Menu/5/3 locking them out and then hiding the locked channels but they are still showing. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Menu-5 (enter password to get into locks) 
#3 should say "Unlock System" ... if it says Lock System select it and give a password (twice)
#8 should say "Show Locked" ... if it says "Hide Locked" select it and confirm with YES

If the system is locked (3) and the locked channels are hidden (8) all you have to do us lock the channels you want to hide ...
#2 Channel locks
Type a number or arrow down to the channels
Select any channels you want to lock/hide
Select DONE

Then exit the Locks menu using 0 cancel
And exit the menu using 0 cancel

When you go to the guide the channels are gone ... the mapdowns should be there


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks! That did the trick!


----------



## jrdnyquist (Sep 13, 2006)

oh yeah!!! that works great for me too. Just had a 1000+ installed with HD locals. I went in and hid all my 8000 and 6000 channels since they're all mapped down to the lower local channel numbers. Mapdown + hiding locked RULES!

I'm falling more and more in love with Dish + ViP622 every day. If they could just get the external USB drive thing going they'll be hands down untouchable in HD content and DVR features. Sure they could add more features to the DVR but it's pretty darn solid right now with the exception of the 30 hour space limit.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Your 622 loves you too! 

Good to see happy people ... more features are on the way. Just have to work through the last changes.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

jrdnyquist said:


> I'm falling more and more in love with Dish + ViP622 every day.


Ditto! It's a great receiver, esp since the 4.03 update. Tell you what, use a D* R15 for a few days and you'll appreciate E* receivers/remotes even more. The D* menus just don't make sense logistically, you have to manually block out every channel you don't subscribe to so they don't show up in the guide or else make a favorites list of ALL the channels you do get, the unit responds to the remote very slowly, channel changing is slow, I could go on and on....

Thankfully, I only use D*when there is an MLB game on that I want to watch. :hurah:


----------

